
SMS Replacement Is Exposing Users to Text, Call Interception Thanks to Telecos - anonymfus
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/j5ywxb/rcs-rich-communications-services-text-call-interception
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21663539](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21663539)

